# got the visa's



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

great we have got our visa's.just got to sell our bungalow and we are on our way.thanks expats for all your help


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Wow, how exciting! How long did it take to get them? Whereabouts are you going in NZ? Good luck with selling up, seems like such a long way to go until we get there - not even at the applying for visas stage yet!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

terrisam said:


> great we have got our visa's.just got to sell our bungalow and we are on our way.thanks expats for all your help


Excellent news. Congratulations!
Residency or Temp. Working Visas ?
Could you not rent the bungalow out long term instead of selling ?
Gives you a bit if security in the knowledge you will maintain a home to go back to - just in case...
And it means you could get to NZ earlier.

The only drawback being you may need funds from the house sale to afford travel and setting up in NZ. 

Good luck


----------

